# Berlin Thursday Nighters



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just starting to put together the plan for thursday nights at berlin.Mike Slates is no longer in charge but there will still be a tourney on thursdays out there,just checking for any interest.Hoping to draw a few new boats this year.Should have a few saturdays in april and move to thursdays in may and a championship late in the year.More details to come.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just my .02 cents (probably not even worth that) but why not move it to another night? I know mosquito moved theirs to thursdays this year.... Might help to not compete w/ them? Just a thought

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Like the last guy said Mosquito changed their Monday nighter to an every other Thursday nighter. I was really looking forward to fishing the Thursday's at berlin and mondays at mosquito but I know mosquito better (not that it ever helps me get in the money) so I am going to be fishing every other Thursday out there. If u decide to keep it as a Thursday nighter me and my partner will b out there every other Thursday but it would be nice if you changed it to another night of the week. Maybe mondays then you could possibly pull some of the guys that fished the Monday nighters at squito. I have never fished the Thursday's at Berlin so my say really doesn't matter because I know there's guys that fished it every week and they might not want it changed but that's just my opinion. Whatever you decide to do keep us posted and keep an eye out for my old orange bass boat coming to get into the nighter.


----------



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

What happened to mike? is he OK?


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Smallmouth I assume? I would be interested occasionally. And I know someone else who would also. Was looking for a Thursday nighter this season 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I fished a few of these last year and Mosquito is my home lake and Thursdays is my day off with Sunday being the other. So I too would probably come a Thursday or two a month


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

First off slates is fine,hes just laying low this season.On the mosquito deal rumor has it the local boys are still gonna fish mondays up there.They knew the berlin boys fish on thursdays and have since i can remember.But i am glad to hear from you guys on here. I will be sure to post anything that we decide it shouldnt be long.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188925

Joe is vacationing now...but he seemingly made it pretty certain above.

Slates is the only smart one of us all... 

nip


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wasnt aware that they finalized the thursday nights on mosquito,but it looks like they have.With that being said anyone looking for somewhere to fish on the off night,all is welcome out at berlin.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have fished the Saturdays in April the last two years and plan to do so this year if they are still going to be scheduled. As far as the Thursday nighters at both Mosquito and Berlin I won't be able to make those due to working second shift Sun-Thurs. Maybe a couple of sick days are going to be taken.


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

The berlin guys had a small meeting sunday and decided to stick with Thursdays.Our first tournament will be Saturday April 7th and continue on Saturdays until the first Thursday on May 3rd.We will fish Thursdays into the fall until the daylight starts to cause a problem.At that time we will start to fish saturdays again into late October.We will launch from Dutch Harbor, Saturdays will be 8 to 4 Thursdays will be 530 to 9, See everyone on the water.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

How much to get in


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Flipp said:


> How much to get in


30 dollars


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone know Who is gonna run Thurs nighters and if there will be a meeting or have any more info?


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I already requested 2 of the saturdays off to fish and will be there every other thursday for sure


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

Are these Thursday night tournaments opens or is a membership required to fish? I'm 19 and just got into into tournaments. Love to competitive fish. I'm fishing in the tri county league this year on Sundays and also another league on Saturdays. I'm off Thursdays too so mine as well fish out at berlin. Just need to know of i need a membership to fish it.


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

There is a 30 dollar membership to fish. The thursday night tournaments are going to be run as a group,30 dollar entry.All is Welcome.


----------

